# Crazy Story! Summit At Snoqualmie: Snowboard Instructor hits skier



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

Found this on TGR today. Sounds a lot like snowbasin patroller part II...

Summit at Snoqualmie snowboard instructor runs over Daily Hiker | Daily Hiker 

Normally I wouldn’t bother skiing in these conditions, but I had to stop by ski patrol as Snoqualmie wouldn’t return my calls after the accident. I had to refuse to leave before they’d let me talk to someone. Come to find out, the guy that ran Sarah over wasn’t just some random snowboarder. The guy was a Summit at Snoqualmie snowboard instructor.

I was eating lunch in the lodge at Summit East and happened to glance down at the pass the guy behind the counter was wearing. It was the exact same red pass the guy that ran into Sarah had been wearing. So, this guy was an employee.

All of a sudden it made sense why I hadn’t been able to get in contact with anyone at Snoqualmie after leaving 5+ messages. So, I headed over to the ski patrol office at central and asked to talk to one of the supervisors. They said they’d take my number and give me a call but I had enough. I wasn’t leaving until I got to speak to someone. After a 5-10 minute wait, a supervisor came out and spoke to me. He hadn’t read the reports but said someone would be calling me within 24 hours to talk. So, I went home.

It only took me roughly 10 more unreturned calls and a couple unreturned emails to Snoqualmie before I finally got a call back. I had called everyone I had a number for and had been hung up on by guest services. When the head of ski patrol finally called back, he dropped the bomb. The guy that hit Sarah was a snowboard instructor at Summit. However, he said the guy had said something along the lines of Sarah being on the “blind side” of his snowboard. So – as always – it wasn’t his fault.

If anyone should know the code of conduct the entire industry subscribes to, an instructor should. In fact, they’re tested on it as part of the level 1 AASI certification that they have to take before they can teach. Snoqualmie’s take on the matter is that he wasn’t officially working. So, it’s not their problem.

Apparently I’ve been a big enough pain in their side and I finally have a meeting with the head of the ski/snowboard school on Saturday. Unfortunately this means I have to make the hour drive out to Snoqualmie to do this.

We’ll see where this goes, but frankly I’m beyond pissed at this point. When it happened, the only words the guy said to me were that it was Sarah’s fault for the accident because she turned in front of him. At no point did he bother to check if she was alright while she was screaming in pain on the snow. At no point has he said he was sorry. At no point did he bother to call ski patrol. At no point has he shown the slightest amount of remorse like any decent human being would. Did he even bother to stick his snowboard in the snow so someone else wouldn’t run over Sarah if they didn’t see her laying in the snow? Nope. I had to put my own skis in an X above her for that.

All he did was sit in the snow and cry because he was going to get in trouble. Once an onlooker and I had flagged down ski patrol, the snowboard instructor took ski patrol’s attention away from Sarah to point out another snowboarder saying he had ‘only been going that fast’ and that it wasn’t his fault because she had turned in front of him.

As I told the head of ski patrol on the phone this week. It doesn’t matter if Sarah had been drunk, high, and doing jumping jacks on the slope. She had the right of way and it was the snowboarder’s responsibility to avoid her. It scares me that this guy is teaching another generation of snowboarders.

What happens now? God knows. Sarah’s season is almost certainly over at this point after a whopping 3 days on the snow. Last year she got in around 30 and I got in 35. That’s certainly not happening for either of us at this point. Hopefully something good will come out of the meeting on Saturday, but after my discussions with Snoqualmie so far, I’m not holding my breath.

All I am certain of at this point is that I’m never buying a season pass at Snoqualmie again.


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

Found more info on the story: 

Slow down on the slopes | Daily Hiker

We had spent the day skiing and were on our way back to the car to head home when the incident occurred. I had stopped below a slow sign and was waiting for Sarah to catch up to me. Sarah was coming down the slope and was about to stack up beneath me. At this point, the guy you see in the photo above came down the run straight lining it the entire way. Sarah started to turn right and the guy ran in to her at full speed.

Sarah was lifted in to the air off her skis. Her skis came off and she was thrown roughly 15 ft down the hill. It was not a light landing. By the time she came to a stop she had at least done a 180 as her feet were facing down hill.

Thankfully the guy that hit her didn’t run and a guy named Ron that saw the entire incident stopped and called 911. We managed to flag down someone from ski patrol a minute or two later and the troops were summoned.

Sarah was eventually backboarded down to ski patrol and had what will most certainly be the most expensive ride home from the slopes she’ll ever have courtesy of a 37 minute ambulance ride to Swedish Medical in Issaquah. Thankfully after some x-rays, nothing was found to be broken. Since we always wear helmets while skiing, there thankfully weren’t any head or neck problems either. There’s just a ton of pain at this point and she’s probably going to be out of commission for at least a couple weeks.

Ski Patrol at Snoqualmie was fantastic the entire way. There are about 20 people to thank, but I didn’t get everyone’s name as it was a bit hectic to say the least. The people in the ER at Swedish Medical were also better than anyone could ever expect.

As for the guy that ran in to her, I have no idea what’s going to happen to him. I’m pushing for Snoqualmie to pull his season pass at a minimum, but we’ll see what happens.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. If hos account is even close to being accurate, this instructor is a major douchebag and the resort would be wise to go ahead and offer to pick upthe tab on any and all medical expenses and hope that makes the problem disappear.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Wow. If hos account is even close to being accurate, this instructor is a major douchebag and the resort would be wise to go ahead and offer to pick upthe tab on any and all medical expenses and hope that makes the problem disappear.


Why? He wasn't working. Would your employers pick up the tab if you ran over someone in your car on the way to work? Stop jumping on the bandwagon and think logically about what you are saying.

Getting hit sucks, i've been hit, skiing/riding is dangerous. The responsibility code wont protect you, you need to be proactive in your riding/skiing to keep yourself safe. 

I have no actual idea what really happened in this story, as the person telling it seems to be exaggerating facts as he pleases to dramatize his article. First of all it was a season ending injury, then it was a couple of weeks out in addition to a bunch of other details that don't add up. 

I have no idea if this relates to the incident, but I think people should be more aware of snowboarders blind spots. If you overtake a snowboarder on their blind spot and then hockey stop in front of them and get hit, whos fault is it? I know what the responsibility code says, but how is that avoidable. 

"Hopefully something good will come out of the meeting on Saturday" Good? what good can come out of this situation? 

Whatever the details are, its sucks to get hurt, and I hope the girl recovers quickly and wants to get back out there.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Matt166 said:


> Why? He wasn't working. Would your employers pick up the tab if you ran over someone in your car on the way to work? Stop jumping on the bandwagon and think logically about what you are saying.
> 
> Getting hit sucks, i've been hit, skiing/riding is dangerous. The responsibility code wont protect you, you need to be proactive in your riding/skiing to keep yourself safe.
> 
> ...


If he was wearing his employee badge it can be assumed he was working. Whether or not he really was, he is still representing the company. At least that is how a court would see it.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Matt166 said:


> Why? He wasn't working. Would your employers pick up the tab if you ran over someone in your car on the way to work? Stop jumping on the bandwagon and think logically about what you are saying.
> 
> Getting hit sucks, i've been hit, skiing/riding is dangerous. The responsibility code wont protect you, you need to be proactive in your riding/skiing to keep yourself safe.
> 
> ...


Sadly most people these days are too fucking stupid to realize this. People like to think that some rule is going to keep them safe at all times and like to throw common sense and caution out the window. I also doubt that the posters account of what happened is fully accurate either.



StreetDoc said:


> If he was wearing his employee badge it can be assumed he was working. Whether or not he really was, he is still representing the company. At least that is how a court would see it.


If you had ever had a resort job before you'd know that part of the perks of having such employment entitles you to use of the facility anytime you please, including days you don't work.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Matt166 said:


> Why? He wasn't working. Would your employers pick up the tab if you ran over someone in your car on the way to work?


Not even close. 

Say you're working retail at, let's say, Target. 

You walk in the front doors, past all the red shopping carts, past the snack counter smelling their day old over salted popcorn. You realize you're running late, so you accelerate into a power-walk, which quickly turns into a light sprint. Sprinting towards the time clock, you suddenly peak down towards your watch - the clock strikes 9:01. Your sprint quickly turns into a run, then, out of nowhere. A 91 year old lady in a motorized cart pops out from behind the drama section of the DVD's. You plow over her, her popcorn and red and blue mixed ICEE go flying and spilling all over the glass where her grandsons twins have been playing the X-BOX 360 demo for 3 1/2 hours while she was shopping. Her 210lbs rascal does slow and awkward barrel roll, eventually landing right on top of her skull killing her instantly. 

Okay, bad example. 

But still, what do you think would happen to the kid who killed the 91 year old lady? He wasn't working, yet it was AT work.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Agreed, the boarder is responsible not the resort.



Matt166 said:


> Getting hit sucks, i've been hit, skiing/riding is dangerous. The responsibility code wont protect you, you need to be proactive in your riding/skiing to keep yourself safe.


If people followed it, the code would protect you. Most people have no clue it even exist much less what it is comprised of. Being an instructor this guy has no excuse. He should have known better. 



Matt166 said:


> I have no actual idea what really happened in this story, as the person telling it seems to be exaggerating facts as he pleases to dramatize his article. First of all it was a season ending injury, then it was a couple of weeks out in addition to a bunch of other details that don't add up.


While the injury details do seem a bit murky, the events leading to the accident seem simple. Slow moving downhill person turns to a stop and is struck by a fast moving person from above. If it's the spot I'm thinking of the boarder had to have had the skier in sight form a good distance above. No "blind side" issues and no possible excuse for hitting her.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

WasatchMan said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Say you're working retail at, let's say, Target.
> 
> ...


Seems like you completely missed the point of his post. All he was suggesting was that it wasn't the resorts responsibility, do you agree with that or not. In you little story there would you consider Target to be responsible to be responsible for someone who isn't on the clock(even though it would be more accurate if you said he was just shopping)?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

RichnNorcal said:


> If anyone should know the code of conduct the entire industry subscribes to, an instructor should. In fact, they’re tested on it as part of the level 1 AASI certification that they have to take before they can teach.


The writer is wrong on this. You need ten teaching hours *before* you can take the level one exam and you don't need to be certified to teach.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

we have no idea what happened. just because some douche with a bliog says it is so, does not make it so. guy was crying, either hurt, or sad about the accident. assuming he is worried about his job is strange.




The guy uses, "Stack up" on a cat track, right there shit is heading bad.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snoqualmie...weren't they hit a couple of years ago by a park lawsuit?

Sounds like the blogie is a caped crusader...I wonder if he is submitting an affidavit as a witness of the event and is it to the injured or to Snoqualmie. It sounds like he is shooting himself in the foot as being a creditable witness.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

see what happens?


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

whether or not I've worked at a resort is irrelevant, it's how it's interpretted by a court that matters. how many judges do you think have worked at resorts before? What I do have experience with is court proceedings.

I'm not saying this would ever go to court, the resort would settle outside of court way before that happened to avoid any extra negative press. The kid would be made "example" of and fired. employee badge or full uniform, in wearing either youre still representing the company.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

stamp collecting...what about the glue :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> People like this shit scraper need to suck it up and accept the fact that sometimes shit happens and just because the guy happened to be an employee, it does not suddenly give them grounds to sue the resort. Personally, I think 90% of what is wrong with the country is the result of fucking cry babies who want to use every injury; real or imagined as a way to try to make a quick buck. Fucking accept the responsibility that you could be injured while skiing or riding. If you can`t deal with it, stay the fuck home and take up stamp collecting.


This I agree with!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

Dude. Shit happens. Being hit sucks, and I imagine all of us have been hit at least once. Sucks to hear she's hurt, but stop exaggerating your facts just to get sympathy from a forum.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

First of all I love how he says her season is ended....but gives no details about her injury. Also collisions happen all the time, just because he is an employee doesn't mean it's the resorts fault. In fact this is not an issue about him being ski patrol. Irrelevant. I bet this guy has hit someone before or gotten hit. They try to sue them and go after where ever they work. Is this guy a douche in this guys story, yea, but it could be complete bull shit. This is also not an issue. There a douche bags all over the place, you're just staring to realize it now? Sounds like a sue happy cry baby to me.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just read the comments. This guys a god damn pussy. He said nothing was broken....but she is going through physical therapy. Either your girlfriend is a baby back bitch or you're exaggerating. Also, kinda funny how he doesn't include anything about "sarah" pursuing this or even having anything to say about it.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

This guy is over-reacting IMO, but at the same time, I know the run in the photo well. Very, very, well. Everyone, and I mean *EVERYONE*, bombs down the bottom part of the run in question. It's just super easy to get flying before you come into the area. And it's wide open. So unless the resort was crammed packed full of people, there really is no reason I can see that would call for you to be close enough to someone to hit them. It's an unfortunate accident, but it's just that, an accident. The picture of the guy seems to contradict what the blogger says. He looks pretty remoresful to me.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> It`s not an "employee badge" its just an employee pass. Resorts do not issue their employees two pass; one for on duty and one for off duty. Regardless of his employee status, what he does on his own time does not represent the resort in any way. From a legal standpoint you are wrong.
> 
> Working or not working for a resort is relevant as you have obviously not been in the industry and had experience with litigation when it comes to resorts. Even if the guy was fully on duty and this had happened, it would still be an extremely difficult case to win against the resort. Number one, the state of Washington has a very strong skier responsibility law that indemnifies resorts except in cases of gross negligence. Number two, the plaintiff would have prove by a preponderance of evidence that the resort was negligent by allowing this instructor to work there. Without prior documentation of problems, this is difficult to prove.
> 
> ...


People are so sue happy these days, lawyers and our court system has made this happen, there are no longer any accidents, personal responsibility has been thrown out the window, people just need to realize shit happens and deal with it.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> This guy is over-reacting IMO,...
> 
> So unless the resort was crammed packed full of people, there really is no reason I can see that would call for you to be close enough to someone to hit them. It's an unfortunate accident, but it's just that, an accident. The picture of the guy seems to contradict what the blogger says. He looks pretty remoresful to me.


Obviously, I have no idea what happened and can only go on what this blogger writes.

First off, she gets hit from behind from uphill. Obviously it's the kid's fault. I don't really care if it was crowded or empty. Yes, shit happens, but it's still the kid's fault.

After that, it gets a little murky. Blogger dude is pissed that he has to put his skis in an X above the collision site. Why? Even if the collision involved an on-duty ski patroller, there are 2 people involved in a collision here and a 3rd person that wasn't. The 3rd person puts the warning sign. Blogger has no idea if the kid is hurt as well and doesn't mention checking either of them out. 

Blogger dude just witnessed a collision and expects one of the two people involved to do all the post-accident safety protocol just because they're staff? And he stands there taking pictures?

Man up, buttercup!

To me, that picture of the kid is a picture of a kid who is pretty freaked out. Quite the leap to interpret that as being worried about his job.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Random Hero said:


> Seems like you completely missed the point of his post. All he was suggesting was that it wasn't the resorts responsibility, do you agree with that or not. In you little story there would you consider Target to be responsible to be responsible for someone who isn't on the clock(even though it would be more accurate if you said he was just shopping)?


Haha, I don't really remember posting that story. 

mild intoxication


----------



## Springskater (Sep 18, 2011)

This blogger sounds like a huge whiney doucher. I mean, why is he taking freaking pictures while "Sarah" is laying on the ground with these presumed "season ending" injuries? It's his fault that he called an ambulance for injuries that turned out to be not that bad. Not the resorts, not the riders. Was it the other guys fault that he hit her? It sounds like it but that's where it ends. He needs to just accept that accidents happen on the mountain. Someone is usually more at fault than the other but everyone knows to suck it up & move on. Unless someone dies or is critically injured just STFU, grow a pair & move on with life. Stuff happens.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

WasatchMan said:


> Haha, I don't really remember posting that story.
> 
> mild intoxication


God damn hippies :cheeky4:

Just gonna parrot what everyone else is saying though, the blogger is a complete bitch. Shit happens, deal with it. Hopefully this incident keeps him and Sarah off the slopes for a good while, less pylons in the way for everyone else.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Having an employee pass is totally irrelevant and means nothing in the eyes of the law. Employees all have employee passes not standard season passes.
> 
> Where things get gray is in the public relations realm. A resort may choose to let go of an employee as result of that employee's behavior on property even if off duty. That is the resorts right and zi think most of us who work at resorts understand that we still somewhat represent the resort even off duty. Most of us take that into consideration in how we behave. Legally though, the resort has zero liability and this is and should be treated like any colision between guests.


Each resort is different. Vail resorts if you're an employee but off duty and get in a collision that is reported your pass is red flagged for a week while it's "investigated". From there it goes through this whole bullshit witch hunt to see if you were high, drunk, or just retarded and you can lose your job. 



wrathfuldeity said:


> Snoqualmie...weren't they hit a couple of years ago by a park lawsuit?
> 
> Sounds like the blogie is a caped crusader...I wonder if he is submitting an affidavit as a witness of the event and is it to the injured or to Snoqualmie. It sounds like he is shooting himself in the foot as being a creditable witness.


Big law suit from what I remember kind of fucked them on some ends. But yeah dudes credibility is out the window in my opinion. Pictures while your significant other is crying on the ground and dude is freaking out? 



Snowolf said:


> People like this shit scraper need to suck it up and accept the fact that sometimes shit happens and just because the guy happened to be an employee, it does not suddenly give them grounds to sue the resort. Personally, I think 90% of what is wrong with the country is the result of fucking cry babies who want to use every injury; real or imagined as a way to try to make a quick buck. Fucking accept the responsibility that you could be injured while skiing or riding. If you can`t deal with it, stay the fuck home and take up stamp collecting.






ThunderChunky said:


> Just read the comments. This guys a god damn pussy. He said nothing was broken....but she is going through physical therapy. Either your girlfriend is a baby back bitch or you're exaggerating. Also, kinda funny how he doesn't include anything about "sarah" pursuing this or even having anything to say about it.


The guys a douche for sure and a giant pussy. He's the reason our pass prices keep going up because he's the kind of idiot that will sue people. Shit happens. I dislocated my elbow on a jump on X mas the lip was a little soft and gave out on me on my heel edge, OH NOEZ LETS SUE AND MAKZ MONIEZ!!! Or I could just accept the fact it was an accident and snow changes. 

This has been a bad year for people being hit from behind. Opening weekend at Breck my boy got hit from behind and broke his neck. I got hit at Keystone by some rampaging she devil park rat that couldn't turn. I was fine she got crushed by me landing on her it happens.

At Breck fucking idiot Johnny speed racer on his Skate Banana in his Air Force fatigues clipped me from behind cause he was in the gaper tuck. I screamed at him to pay attention he wanted to fight about it with his Air Force friends, I said fuck it and started swinging. They got the point real quick you don't hit someone from behind then blame them for it. But once again shit happens. 

Long and short person ahead of you has the right of way within reason. Space not speed all that bullshit it's whatever. 

And on that dumb ass saying her season is over. WTF I dislocated my elbow 8 hours of it out of the socket, I'm officially cleared to ride in 6 weeks. She didn't have anything serious it sounds like, so what the hell are they bitching about. Season ender? Fucking sack up tell the dumb twat waffle to pull her panties out of her cunt and man up it's not like she had her arm cut off, her spleen explode, or a ski stuck up her asshole. 

As for being an instructor that means nothing right now. What does matter is how the resort is dealing with this because out here if you have a collision ski patrol gives you and the other person you hits contact info to settle it yourselves. Resort is just the facilitator the individuals are liable.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

Grizz said:


> If people followed it, the code would protect you. .


If you truly believe this, then you are a fucking idiot, and clearly don't spend that much time on the snow.

You keep believing words on the back of your day ticket will keep you safe, and I will keep taking my safety into my own hands and being smart about the way I ride. Good luck.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

Grizz said:


> Agreed, the boarder is responsible not the resort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Snowolf said:


> I know Grizz and no he is not a fucking idiot and spends well over 100 days a year on snow....
> 
> His point was that if everyone actually rode defensively per their responsibility, 99% of these incidents could be avoided. We all ride defensively (those of us with brains) and assume the other guy is a fucking idiot just like we do on the highway. You have to assume the other guy is out to kill you and expect him to run the light. I cannot count how many times every single day that I ride when I make an evasive maneuver to avoid someone who looks like they are not paying attention or have zero control. I do the same when driving; when I see some fucking moron doing 50 coming up to a red light, even though I have the green, I start getting on the brakes because I am assuming he is going to run the red. I am also a pilot and even though I have been cleared onto a runway for takeoff, I still have a responsibility to look for traffic and ultimately collision avoidance is my responsibility not just the tower`s.


Fair enough,

My point is that, even if everyone followed the rules, the nature of the conditions on a mountain mean that things can change in a flash. No matter how careful you are as a rider, you hit something bulletproof, you aint stopping. Unless you have magnatraction of course which turns bulletproof ice into powder, or so i've heard.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Matt166 said:


> Fair enough,
> 
> My point is that, even if everyone followed the rules, the nature of the conditions on a mountain mean that things can change in a flash. No matter how careful you are as a rider, you hit something bulletproof, you aint stopping. Unless you have magnatraction of course which turns bulletproof ice into powder, or so i've heard.



That's why you leave space when things are marginal. And if you can't stop in time on bulletproof, then you need to stay off the bulletproof or slow down.

My resort has bulletproof just over the crest of every pitch. And there will always be people down on it because they get surprised. Ergo, you don't bomb, catch air off pitches and blame conditions when you you hit someone.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

Bones said:


> That's why you leave space when things are marginal. And if you can't stop in time on bulletproof, then you need to stay off the bulletproof or slow down.
> 
> My resort has bulletproof just over the crest of every pitch. And there will always be people down on it because they get surprised. Ergo, you don't bomb, catch air off pitches and blame conditions when you you hit someone.


Your preaching to the choir here chief. I've never hit anyone. I ride well within my limits, I have to, I work for a mountain, if I hit somebody its game over. 

But I know your not telling me you know where every patch of ice is on every run at any given point, and that you never go fast. Besides, it doesn't really mean shit how you ride, its about how other people ride, and they will never be as careful.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Matt166 said:


> Fair enough,
> 
> My point is that, even if everyone followed the rules, the nature of the conditions on a mountain mean that things can change in a flash. No matter how careful you are as a rider, you hit something bulletproof, you aint stopping. Unless you have magnatraction of course which turns bulletproof ice into powder, or so i've heard.



Your point is meaningless. I haven't hit *anyone* in the last 24 years while riding on bulletproof ice, powder, and any other condition you'd like to name, even when they "change in a flash". I'm not a slow riding geriatric either, I rarely get passed.

If you've the skills and ride within those limits it's easy to follow the code. Good riders know this. Crappy out of control riders with the skill level of a crash test dummy are the ones causing collisions. 



Matt166 said:


> If you truly believe this, then you are a fucking idiot, and clearly don't spend that much time on the snow.


And Fucking Idiot who "don't spend that much time on the snow"? That's really funny. How many days do you have on snow in the last 18 years?


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Each resort is different. Vail resorts if you're an employee but off duty and get in a collision that is reported your pass is red flagged for a week while it's "investigated". From there it goes through this whole bullshit witch hunt to see if you were high, drunk, or just retarded and you can lose your job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely somethings not right with the blogger's story, in fact I was just checking it on TGR, comments were very similar to SBF. Someone even said "the blogger was getting flamed so he suspended people from leaving comments". Has anyone posted anything on Summit's FB Page? like they did on Snowbasin's....


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I know Grizz and no he is not a fucking idiot and spends well over 100 days a year on snow....
> 
> His point was that if everyone actually rode defensively per their responsibility, 99% of these incidents could be avoided. We all ride defensively (those of us with brains) and assume the other guy is a fucking idiot just like we do on the highway. You have to assume the other guy is out to kill you and expect him to run the light. I cannot count how many times every single day that I ride when I make an evasive maneuver to avoid someone who looks like they are not paying attention or have zero control. I do the same when driving; when I see some fucking moron doing 50 coming up to a red light, even though I have the green, I start getting on the brakes because I am assuming he is going to run the red. I am also a pilot and even though I have been cleared onto a runway for takeoff, I still have a responsibility to look for traffic and ultimately collision avoidance is my responsibility not just the tower`s.


Snowolf, so true! Defensive Riding is a must on blues and greens...not so much when riding blacks, because normally peps have skills to ride. I'm so cautious when riding the lower mountain v. upper steeps and bowls. I like your analogue of flying a plane, for me I would compare it to driving a boat, since they're no lanes on the water ...


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Matt166 said:


> Your preaching to the choir here chief. I've never hit anyone. I ride well within my limits, I have to, I work for a mountain, if I hit somebody its game over.
> 
> But I know your not telling me you know where every patch of ice is on every run at any given point, and that you never go fast. Besides, it doesn't really mean shit how you ride, its about how other people ride, and they will never be as careful.


And that's the point. If everyone followed the code of conduct and rode within themselves, then a huge percentage of these collisions wouldn't happen. Single person accidents...sure. Two person collisions? Always avoidable.

The problem isn't with the various rules, it's the people who don't think they apply to them. And that doesn't make the rules any less sensible. The rules are just fine, sensible and applicable to every condition, deep pow or boilerplate.


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Have not seen any and why should people flame summit? It's not in their control and the situation is not even remotely close to Snowbasin where an instructor and a patroller on duty verbally assaulted a paying guest without any just cause.


Who knows, I wouldn't put it past the blogger to try some sort of smear campaign against the resort. However, I would like to see a follow-up blog to see how it all turned out.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

Grizz said:


> Your point is meaningless. I haven't hit *anyone*
> And Fucking Idiot who "don't spend that much time on the snow"? That's really funny. How many days do you have on snow in the last 18 years?


Really? A pissing competition on who has the most days? I don't count - I'm not a skier.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Matt166 said:


> Really? A pissing competition on who has the most days? I don't count - I'm not a skier.


I don't keep track of individual days but do know how many seasons. From that it's easy to figure a minimum number of days. Everyone remembers what year they started.



Matt166 said:


> If you truly believe this, then you are a fucking idiot, and clearly don't spend that much time on the snow.


You questioned my experience on snow. I can guess with a high probability of accuracy it's more than yours. If I'm the "fucking idiot" because of my limited "time on snow", you must be something less.

You tried to make it sound like my opinion was based on inexperience, when in reality it was based on decades of experience.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

Grizz said:


> I don't keep track of individual days but do know how many seasons. From that it's easy to figure a minimum number of days. Everyone remembers what year they started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I made a judgement on your experience on snow based on your ridiculous belief that rules alone will keep you safe. This industry is full of people who fall back on the "years of experience" line when they run out of points to back up their argument.

Snowsports has changed, I prefer to move with the times, but honestly think what you want, I'm over it. Next time something out of the ordinary happens, and you get hit even though the other person was doing the best they could to follow the rules, maybe you will change your opinion.


----------

